
Do You Love Any Dead People? - wglb
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2017/11/19/All-Souls
======
betenoire
am I at the right place? what is this?

~~~
rabboRubble
Q1) Perhaps. Where were you intending to be?

Q2) This is a webpage created by Ycombinator. This webpage contains a link to
a different webpage hosted by a different party.

I hope this helps. Happy to answer any follow up questions.

------
jMyles
This seems like a truly amazing event. I've been given pause at the... well,
gravity... of graveyards before and found myself wondering why there aren't
gatherings of this nature.

Did you attend this event?

Thanks for posting.

------
Helloworldboy
why is this here?

